# Frustration with calories



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Sorry, I just need a quick rant.

I've been keeping track of my food intake with the My fitness pal site.
The darned thing keeps scolding me that I'm not eating enough.:hair
I'm really trying but this ketogenic diet I'm on is SO filling!
I'm never hungry. I'm having to force myself to eat and I'm still under what it says I should be eating. 
I swear if I drink anymore heavy cream I'll float away.
Butter, Sour cream, cream cheese, eggs, bacon, pure pork fat! Still I struggle to get 1000 calories a day. :facepalm:
Oh, and don't get me started on how much water they want me to drink!

Is anyone else having this problem? How do you deal?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Buffy - I haven't researched keto a lot but it sounds very much like Atkins (although that has veggies and some fruits as well), and on the Atkins way of eating, you don't count calories, just carbohydrates. This is the way I eat. I never count calories. I eat when hungry and stop when full. I find that when I eat items high in fat, my appetite is satiated for a long time (for breakfast I had 3 sausages with full-fat sour cream as well as coffee with cream and coconut oil). This will keep me full for at least 4 + hours. Fat will do that to you (it's my little secret)  In the beginning I was militant about carbohydrates and now I'm looser with them because I have a general idea of how many are in what I'm eating. I keep a general count in my mind and would estimate maybe anywhere from 30 - 90 on any given day. I never, ever count calories. I've been eating like this since about 2005 or so and have been at my stable weight, and at the max 4 pounds up, since then so it really does work for me.

However, though the items you're eating in low in carbohydrates, they *do* have calories so I'm not sure how you could still be under 1,000? Unless you're eating very small amounts of items that keep you full for a big part of the day.

I'm not sure how Fitness Pal works but I've never used those programs because I always felt like they were forcing me to eat more than I needed. While I think they can be useful for some people I've always just gone by my appetite and it's never steered me wrong. I'm thinking Fitness Pal probably is based on the 'standard american diet' and doesn't take into account the filling nature of the calories that you ARE eating? I have a feeling that if you continued to try to reach this supposed calorie intake that your weight loss would stall or you might even gain?

Hope I've helped somewhat?  Maybe? Sort of? lol. I hope someone else can pipe in here too...

editing to add - I did find this link: http://www.ruled.me/counting-calories-on-ketogenic-diet/


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks 2dogs-mom, Thats a good site. I just read a bunch of the articles.

I didn't track my calories and other "macros" until recently. The last 5 months I've been yoyoing up, down, up, down. I'm being SO strict on my diet! 15 carbs a day Max. & Less than 50 protein, but I still lose SO Slow! I figured that I needed to pay closer attention & keep track of everything so I could figure out what's wrong. I heard that if you don't get enough calories even on keto, that it will stall you.

My main problem is that I can't cheat at all or I gain weight. Now I don't mean scarf 2 chocolate bars then eat a whole pie. I mean one normal meal at a mexican restaurant. 

I got down to 185 last fall (40 pounds lost) then had a cheat day. Up 4 pounds. :smack I got down to 185 then had a cheat for my birthday. Up 4 pounds.  Got back down to 186... had a cheat week for Christmas. Up to 194. :hair I'm at 189 now. 

Don't get me wrong. I Love my diet. (BACON!) But good grief, one plate of enchiladas should not undo a month of strict dieting. :Bawling::awh::sob::grumble::grump:


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I just did the Whole30 plan. I suggest you look at their website whole30.com and if it peaks your interest then read the book!! The book is full of all sorts of great information on how different foods affect your body and how it is processed. I didn't count calories just ate real good food and I am down in weight. Best part of all I am working off of my acid reflux prescription!!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You mentioned Mexican food and bacon, both of which are high in sodium. This could cause water retention, thus a 4 pound gain. I have a lot more weight to lose than you but although I do watch my calories I concentrate on watching my carbs. I concentrate on limiting the carbs and when I do have carbs, they're good carbs: ie: whole grain bread, brown rice, sweet potato etc. I also try to eat my carbs within 3 hours of a workout. Otherwise, I stick to a 1,200 to 1,400 calorie a day diet, eating every 3-4 hours and making sure I have protein at every meal/snack. 

A good place to find nutrition info is on BodyBuilding.com. I've found them to be very helpful and motivating. Good luck!
Sue


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I think that sometimes you need to figure out what works for you, and that diet can differ from the norm. For example, about 2 years ago, I did a lifestyle change. It started out by cutting out all soda, and in general eating healthier. I lost 38lbs. I then slipped into bad habits and gained back about 15lbs. I have discovered that for me to lose weight, I HAVE to exercise. I could eat 5 calories a day, and if I don't exercise, I won't lose. Ok, I exaggerated a bit, but you know what I mean. I try to stick to 1200 calories. I don't cut out ALL sweets, because for me, that's not realistic. So I try to make my sweets healthier. Eating fruit instead of cake. And for those occasions where I have to have cake, I'll limit myself to one cupcake, and know I will be spending more time on that treadmill. I've tried other methods, such as counting fat, but that didn't work as well. I also can't do Atkins, too much fat, and I know myself, I won't give up carbs forever, so, for me, counting calories works. I also use myfitnesspal. It keeps me accountable. Otherwise I think, I've been "good", one cupcake won't hurt, then it does. I don't know why it yells at you. Seems to me the whole point in exercise is to burn calories. Oh, I also like to take a daily vitamin to make sure I'm getting enough of what I need. I am also under my MD's care. Good luck. Stick with it. You need long term and short term goals.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you think it's hard to get down 1,000 calories a day, try 3,000!

I spread out my food intake into 6 meals a day every 2-3 hours to keep things managable - the first week was miserable, but your body will eventually adjust. this is a good way to eat in general, because it helps your body maintain a steady level of energy through the entire day. Most people do well (or at least, better) by turning things into routines - same goes for eating and hydration.

I also suggest getting a more accurate estimate of your necessary food intake by consulting with a trainer, and not going by what the website is telling you that you need - these sites typically do not have the functionality to make detailed, accurate analyses, and those that do require you to input a lot of extra data - that being said, a site like FitDay is good to use for tracking your calories and nutrients to make sure you're on track, and adjusting as necessary


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I LOVED weights! Now with three herniated discs, spinal stenosis in two places, and deteriorating facets....it's kinda out. Bad hip rules out some other things, but I do get some time in on the treadmill a couple times daily. If I try to talk myself out of it long enough, I may just settle for a hot tub. 

Mon


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Well, I solved my problem. 
First, I quit using Myfitnesspal. It just stressed me out. 
Second, I found a diet that works. I don't have to count anything including carbs. No exercise either. Its Zero Carb. I eat meat and drink water. That's it. Sounds crazy, I know, but it works and I'm losing weight, have no food cravings at all and my depression is gone. Somehow, with no exercise, my strength and stamina are increasing. I can lift more, stand longer and walk farther. :bouncy:

Tonight my daughter wanted Brahms. We went through the drive through. I wasn't even tempted. No cravings even as she ate Icecream and FRIES right in front of me.:shocked:

Lost 4 pounds since the 1st. :banana:

For anyone interested...

http://zerocarbzen.com/zero-carb/?hc_location=ufi

https://www.facebook.com/groups/105005229541718/?fref=nf


----------

